# Tylenol Administration



## lisaking527 (May 4, 2009)

Is there a code that I can use to bill the administation of Tylenol or Motrin?  The only code that I have found for oral medication administration is H0033, but I am not famililar with it and I don't want to use it until I am sure that it is appropriate.  Please help


----------



## scicchitanoa (May 4, 2009)

I am an outpatient coder for a hospital and adminstration of a PO med is part of our E&M charge. Hope this helps.


----------



## EARREYGUE (May 4, 2009)

We are office based and we do not bill for the admin.


----------



## S Avara CPC (May 12, 2009)

The administration is included in the E&M, you can bill A9150 with the appropriate NDC# for the OTC meds- some insurances will pay.


----------

